# ♥ Maddie's 1st Harness



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We got Maddie's 1st harness from Angelyn. Its awesome! I have been looking around and fell in love with the pink cherry Angelyn had on her site. Your work is amazing! Maddie says "Thank you bery muchie"



























we love our matching bow too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! That is very pretty, and very appropriate for a little white fluff. :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice harness on a very pretty girl


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: Her harness is so cute! Jadey, that baby girl is just the most adorable baby I have seen in a long time. I am in love with her. x0x0x0 N


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Maddie looks adorableee with her new bow and matching harness! I ordered a harness from Angelyn too. It was a little big for Coby so we weren't able to use it, but now he has grown a bit within the past month and he looks so cute in it! We went to Petco the other day with the harness on and he got a lot of attention!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Love it!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awesome :aktion033: love the last picture of Maddie :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG what a beautiful little girl you have there! My granddaughter is a Maddy so I'm pleased to see such a gorgeous little one with the same name. :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is too cute Jadey!! I almost thought I was looking at little Louis . I can't wait for the bro/sis pair to meet!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you! i cant thank angelyn enough, awesome harness. yes i cant wait til louis and maddie meet up i wonder if they will remember each other too. maddie is 3.3 its perfect for her so coby must have been tiny! thanks for looking


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

A pretty harness for a pretty girl :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Angelyn's harnesses are soooo pretty! :wub: 

But I'm thinking...have I seen a pic of Maddie???? :w00t: Oh my goodness what a doll!!! Ok, you are on notice right now that you have not posted nearly enough pics of her, if any! You need to post more pics of that beauty or else face a stiff fine! :smmadder: Ummm....can we fine people for not posting enough pics Joe? :blink:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a beautiful harness for a beautiful lil pup!!!! Maddie is gorgeous!!!! :wub: :wub: 

Angelyn does such an awesome job on all her items!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooh, thats so pretty.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

A very cute harness for a very sweet pup :wub: . Sarah


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: :wub: I cant even look at the harness properly...cause this picture of maddie is SOOOOOO WONDERFUL and SWEET :wub: :wub: :wub: 










for sure she needed such a pretty harness and matching leash & bow..

thank you for sharing that with us*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Maddie is gorgeous Jadey!!
Beautiful harness, it will fit her well


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, never mind the harness Maddie is a doll baby!!! Have you posted pictures of her before? I think I'd remember that adorable little face.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

That is so pretty!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: Maddie has the sweetest little face!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Jadey one more thing I thought I would share: Louis absolutely REFUSES to walk with a harness and leash. How is Maddie with that? I had to come back and look again because she is just too cute.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Oh Jadey one more thing I thought I would share: Louis absolutely REFUSES to walk with a harness and leash. How is Maddie with that? I had to come back and look again because she is just too cute.[/B]


lol ii was going to ask you the same question! she does okay but not the best. she has no idea what is stopping her when she wants to walk more :innocent: i think she's getting the hang of it but honestly yesterday was the 1st time she had on a harness and leash i think she got the idea but she doesnt like it 








see madaline is mad at mommy :brownbag:
now she looks happy here but both look very bloated lol


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful! Just precious!

Which one of your babies is standing next to Maddie?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll baby :wub: I don't think i've seen pics of Maddie before i'm sure i would remember that gorgeous baby if i did. BTW Angelyn makes the best harnesses and leashes i've ever seen.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Maddie is adorable :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:aktion033: Don't you just love those harness's. I love mine too. Yay for Angelyn!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

pretty harness on a VERY PRETTY little girl


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't that pretty!!!!! :aktion033: 

Just perfect for lovely little Maddie. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a very pretty harness leash set & Maddie is just ADORABLE. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Maddie, looks pricelessly pretty. 

Glory was blessed to get a Hello Kitty harness and she just does not like to walk on a leash. Silly girl, it's gonna take us time and she will learn, I know she will.

Thank you for sharing the DARLING photos with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Jadey, the maltese next to Maddie reminds me SOO much of Maya (especially the expression on his face).


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats a cute harness and leash for a cute girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: OMG Maddie is GORGEOUS!!! awwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet pictures.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG, your Maddie is stunning . . . I am so in love :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought a step-in harness from Angelyn, too. Tucker and I both really like it!


----------

